# Mango Wine



## FTC Wines (Jun 14, 2016)

Just got a source for lots of mangos. Most recipes call for 3-5 lbs per gallon. I'm assuming that is pre peeling & de-stoning, like for peaches. Found a video that uses a glass to remove the mango from its skin, works well. Putting zip locks of them in freezer untill I have enought for a 5 gal batch. Going to use Jack Kellers recipe unless someone has a better one, will use 5 lbs per gal though. Roy


----------



## cintipam (Jun 14, 2016)

I'd love to see that video removing mango from skin! I've been using mangos a lot for the past year. Not usually from fresh, mostly frozen, just juice, and even dehydrated. Makes a wonderful wine base, but it needs some crisp to make it pop. Of course I prefer crisp wines, your taste may vary. But mango has a lot of subtle flavor tones that makes an excellent wine easy to adapt to diff preferences. So far my favorite addition was grapefruit zest.

Pam in cinti


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 14, 2016)

I found this one - [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGOgM6yo-E0[/ame]

Last time I made pineapple mango wine, I froze the mangos whole, then let them thaw. Squeezed the goodness right out of them into the fermenting bag. As to how much mango to use, we didn't measure the lbs / gallon, we used a box of mangoes / gallon. A box was 9 or 12 or something like that.


----------



## cintipam (Jun 14, 2016)

Awesome vid! I just peeled 2 yesterday using a potato peeler. I had to dig my fingers into the flesh to stabilize it so I could peel. Those methods look much easier with good looking results for snacking. Your idea to freeze and squeeze seems easiest tho. I'll try that next time for wine making.

thanks!

Pam in cinti


----------



## geek (Jun 14, 2016)

FTC Wines said:


> Just got a source for lots of mangos. Most recipes call for 3-5 lbs per gallon. I'm assuming that is pre peeling & de-stoning, like for peaches. Found a video that uses a glass to remove the mango from its skin, works well. Putting zip locks of them in freezer untill I have enought for a 5 gal batch. Going to use Jack Kellers recipe unless someone has a better one, will use 5 lbs per gal though. Roy




Watching you Roy....mango wine sounds delicious, never tried it.
I assume it will be drinkable early.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 14, 2016)

Cmason, thanks for posting that video, that's the one I was referring too.works like a charm. Geek my protege 2 doors away made a gal of Mango wine last year, we bottled it at 10 months & at 12 months he let me have a sip, pretty good. Hope this 5 gal batch is as good or better, should be with 5 lbs per gal, he used 3.5 lbs. Roy


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 15, 2016)

Cmason, we did some measurements and 8 Mango's are right at 5 lbs. used assorted sizes to come up with that number. How old is/was your oldest mango wine, & assume yours was very flavorful. Roy


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 15, 2016)

I have made the pineapple mango twice now. First batch was gone in under 6 months, people couldn't get enough of it. The second batch is in the carboy, waiting to be bottled. My wife and I just added a small amount of back sweetening to it. People keep asking us when it will be ready. It does have lots of flavor. A bit more pineapple than mango. 

Use more pectic enzyme than the directions call for its one suggestion I will give and make 8 or 10 gallons to stay with, you will have LOTTTSSSS of lees.


----------



## geek (Jun 15, 2016)

Did you back sweeten with mango juice?


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 15, 2016)

We did not, it had plenty of fruit taste already, we discussed it and decided just sweeter, not more fruit forward was what it needed, it may get a touch more citric acid also. I didn't measure the TA post ferment, but it tasted like it needed some extra brightness.


----------



## geek (Jun 15, 2016)

Mango wine got me intrigued...

Forgot to ask, did you freeze the pulp and then thawed or squeeze as is?
And did you add any water or all mango juice?


----------



## cintipam (Jun 15, 2016)

OK something only a winemaker could appreciate. When racking and you get that extra bottle of mostly lees? Let it settle a bit, pour off the top til it starts looking pretty yucky. Mango wine is great even if you almost chew thru it. Really.

Pam in cinti


----------

